# FR: le plus <adjectif> <nom> / le <nom> le plus <adjectif> - place du superlatif



## iaatf

C'est le plus grand marché et le mieux connu de la Provence. Is that the correct placement of the adjectives […]? Thanks.

*Moderator note:* Multiple threads have been merged to create this one.


----------



## doinel

Hello, 
I would say ' c'est le marché le plus grand et le plus célèbre en  Provence'
Actually I wouldn't know how to explain!!!!
or c'est le marché le + grand et le plus célèbre de la Provence!
Anyway what you suggested is fine too,
except for le mieux connu which sounds odd.

Good luck.


----------



## tilt

It's true that _mieux connu_ sounds odd. _Plus célèbre_ or _plus réputé_ would be better.

As you qualify _marché _with several adjectives, they should remain grouped in the sentence :
_C'est le marché le plus grand et le plus réputé de Provence
_or
_C'est le plus grand et le plus réputé des marchés de Provence.

 Et _sounds mandatory to me, in such a sentence.


----------



## iaatf

But according to my French grammar book the normal position for grand is before the noun and for célèbre it is after the noun. Shouldn't this be taken into consideration?


----------



## tilt

What does you book say, exactly?
[…] Combined with a superlative, an adjective that usually shows after the noun *can *be set before it (_le plus célèbre marché_ is perfectly correct).
So saying _le plus grand et le plus célèbre marché de Provence_ is not a problem.


----------



## iaatf

According to my book, some adjectives go before the noun while others go after the noun and there are some adjectives whose meaning changes depending on where you place them. My professor told us to remember BANGS (beauty, age, numbers, goodness, size) for which adjectives go before the noun.


----------



## jann

That's correct, Iaatf, but this is when you just have the adjective: a pretty girl, an old man, the second person, a good child, a tall tree.

Once you decide to use the superlative instead (the prettiest girl, the oldest man, the best child, the tallest tree), the syntax of the French superlative allows you to put any adjective before the noun, even if it's not in the BAGS list.  It just so happens that the superlative would also allow you to put any adjective after the noun.  So the BAGS list doesn't help very much for deciding whether to put the adjective before or after the noun if you have a superlative.  There may still be a slight tendency to put BAGS superlatives in front of the noun and non-BAGS superlatives after the noun... but the overall sentence structure (ie., keeping superlative adjectives together) is more important.

This explanation isn't very complete, but it might help you to understand.  Scroll to part II for superlatives.  I hope it helps.


----------



## tilt

iaatf said:


> According to my book, some adjectives go before the noun while others go after the noun and there are some adjectives whose meaning changes depending on where you place them. My professor told us to remember BANGS (beauty, age, numbers, goodness, size) for which adjectives go before the noun.


That's perfectly right, but because of the superlative, changing the usual place of an adjective is possible, like I explained in post #3.


----------



## Kleuna

I am a little confused.  As far as the textbooks are concerned, when using the superlative, the adjectives which usually precede the noun (BANGS) should do so with the superlative also. 

grand --  Michel est le plus grand garçon de la classe.

But the same textbooks also say that grand (and gros) is one of the exceptions because it changes meaning when placed before or after the noun.

un grand homme     a great man
un homme grand     a big man

So, can I only say "Michel est le garçon le plus grand de la classe" because I mean to say that Michel is the tallest boy in the class?

And un garçon grand instead of un grand garçon because of the meaning(tall/big)?

Merci!


----------



## tilt

_Grand _usuallymean_s great _when reading just before its noun.
Moreover, _grand _in the meaning of _great _is rarely used about a boy.
Your phrases are likely to be understood as saying _tall_, then.

That said, a phrase like _le plus grand homme de France _is definitely ambiguous, and context only would allow knowing exactly which meaning is intended.


----------



## girl from rio de janeiro

Cette est l'explication sur mon livre des superlatifs:

_Pierre est le plus petit de la classe.
Annette est la plus grande de la famille. 
Pierre et Nicole sont les plus intelligents du groupe.
Michel est le plus jeune pilote de la compagnie aérienne._

Si l'adjectif est un que normalement suit le substantif, le/la/les sont placés à la fois avant et aprés le substantif:
_le vin le plus cher
les livres les plus intéressants _

Mais dans l'exercice qui suit je comprends cette phrase:
_ce restaurant est chic. > oui, c'est le restaurant le plus chic du monde._

mais ici je ne comprends pas:
_cette librairie est grande. > oui, c'est la plus grande libraire du monde.
cette cathédrale est belle. > oui, c'est la plus belle cathédrale du monde.
cette bière est bonne. > oui, c'est la meilleure bière du monde. _

Merci beaucoup d'avance de votre aide!


----------



## jann

Girl from Rio, il faut regarder les différences syntatiques entre les exemples dans votre livre.  Il y a trois types de phrases bien différents !

*1. *Phrases déclaratives : la phrase commence avec le substantif, qui sert de sujet.  L'adjectif qui décrit le sujet apparaît au millieu de la phrase, sans qu'il n'y ait d'autre substantif._
Pierre est le plus petit de la classe._
_Pierre et Nicole sont les intelligents du groupe._

*2.* Phrases avec un complément du sujet : le sujet est repris par un 2e substantif qui apparaît au millieu de la phrase, et l'adjectif décrit ce 2e substantif.  Il faut donc distintuer entre :
- les adjectifs qui suivent
_'Chez Jean' est le restaurant le plus chic du monde.
_- les adjectifs qui précèdent
_Michel est le plus jeune pilote de la compagnie aérienne._

*3.*  Phrase démonstratives : la phrase commence avec _c'est.  _Le substantif apparaît avec l'adjectif qui le décrit au millieu de la phrase. Sur le plan grammatical, ces phrases sont comme celles de la 2e catégorie.  Encore une fois, il faut distinguer entre :
- les adjectifs qui suivent
_c'est le restaurant le plus chic du monde.
_- les adjectifs qui précèdent
_c'est la plus belle cathédrale du monde._


----------



## girl from rio de janeiro

Merci beaucoup de ton explication, donc il est seulement une question de style si je dis:
_c'est la plus belle cathédrale du monde_ ou
_c'est la cathédrale la plus belle du monde_?


----------



## jann

Une question de style ?  Non.
Une question d'accent tonique ?  Oui.

Nous parlons ici des phrases démonstratives du 3e groupe, celles avec "c'est + superlatif". Quand on a un adjectif qui suit habituellement, on a quand même tendance à le mettre après le substantif... comme on a tendance à mettre un adjectif qui précède habituellement devant.  Voilà pourquoi vous ai donné 


> *3.*  Phrase démonstratives : Encore une fois, il faut distinguer entre :
> - les adjectifs qui suivent
> _c'est le restaurant le plus chic du monde.
> _- les adjectifs qui précèdent
> _c'est la plus belle cathédrale du monde._


Cela dit, on peut déplacer l'adjectif de sa position habituelle, pour changer l'emphase tonique dans la phrase.  Ce n'est pas faux si vous dites "c'est la cathédrale la plus belle du monde." Ce déplacement est plus "facile" à faire lorsqu'on a un adjectif comme _beau,_ qui précède habituellement.  

Pour votre cours de français, je vous conseille de vous tenir aux constructions dont on a fait la présentation dans votre livre de grammaire.  Cela vous évitera des erreurs.  Ne vous inquiétez pas pour les nuances de changement d'accent tonique avant d'avoir maîtrisé les constructions de base !


----------



## geostan

Getting back to célèbre, it's one of those adjectives that can be placed before or after the noun without an appreciable difference in meaning. So in the original example both grand and célèbre could precede the noun.

With an adjective like _important_, however, it might not work. But there is a way around it.

			 			C'est le plus grand et le plus important des marchés de la Provence.


----------



## happypooya

Hi/Salut,

is this sentence correct grammatically?

"Pour moi, *la plus belle fille du monde* ne vaut pas une virgule mise à sa place"

I know that this is one of the  Gustave Flaubert's citations, but I think it must be:

"Pour moi, *la fille la plus belle du monde* ne vaut pas une virgule mise à sa place"

am I wrong?


----------



## Maître Capello

Actually both sentences are correct. (But I prefer the former. )


----------



## gordone

I recently saw, in a text, "la fille la plus petite".  Would you ever have reason to say it that way rather than "la plus petite fille"??


----------



## flyingcabbage

As far as I know, "*la fille la plus petite*" is the standard way of saying "_the smallest girl"._

The way to form superlatives in French is usually "*le *_noun_ *le plus* _adjective_" so 

"*le livre le plus intéressant*" (the most interesting book)
"*la maison la plus jolie*" (the nicest house)
"*les élèves les plus jeunes*" (the youngest students)

I've never seen "la plus petite fille". Can a native confirm?


----------



## gordone

Not native - I posed the question.  The same text uses "la plus nouvelle ecole" in their explanation of the positin of adjectives when using the superlative as well as le prof le plus energique.  Both of those are correct.  Why, then, my original question?

Merci!


----------



## geostan

I would say: la plus petite fille.

If the adjective normally precedes the noun, then the superlative form should normally precede the noun. There may be stylistic reasons for using the other form, but this seems to me to be the usual form.


----------



## Guill

La plus petite fille, la plus petite des filles, la fille la plus petite. Those three works, and none would sound more weird (weirder ?) than any other. And actually, I'm afraid "la plus nouvelle école" isn't correct. It should be "l'école la plus nouvelle/récente" or "la plus récente des écoles".
But I don't know why it sounds good with the first example and not with the second one. I just know whether they do sound OK.


----------



## thefraned

Alors la il y a vraiment un probleme avec votre texte car autant "la fille la plus petite" est aussi acceptable que "la plus petite fille", en revanche "la plus nouvelle ecole" n'est pas correct DU TOUT.
il faudrait dire : "l'ecole la plus nouvelle", et encore ca sonne bizarre, plutot meme "l'ecole la plus recente".
Je suis desolee pour vous que vous etudiez avec du mauvais materiel !


----------



## TRADLADY

Hi
La plus nouvelle école is not correct. We would say l'école la plus nouvelle ou mieux la plus neuve


----------



## soulzy

Mais est-ce qu'il y'a une petite difference si on dit par exemple:
_Q: Laquelle est ton amour Marie? 
R: Marie est la fille la plus petite à coté de maman_ - (ça veut dire qu'il n'y en a pas d'autres plus petite qu'elle)

vs

_R: Marie est la plus petite fille à coté de maman _- (ça veut dire qu'il y'en a d'autres petite filles là-bas)

Comme en anglais, on peut dire: _She's the shortest one_ vs _she's the shorter one on the left_.


----------



## FrankQB

Hello all,

[…]

I was discussing recently with a friend who also speaks french the correct placement of "plus + un adjectif" en français. 

For example: 
Le plus grand pays au monde.
La plus belle fille dans la classe. 
Les plus importants détails. 

I've always assumed that "plus + adjective" always went in front of the nouns they were modifying, but my friend and I were debating wether or not it shouldn't be as follows:

"Le pays le plus grand au monde."
"La fille la plus belle dans la classe."
"Les détails les plus importants."

Could someone perhaps confirm the placement of this *ahem* most important adverb and adjective combination? I feel like the first example is correct, but I'm also quite certain that I've seen the second versions written or spoken before as well.

Any help would be much appreciated.
Cheers.


----------



## Oddmania

Actually both are correct and probably as common 

_Le plus grand pays au monde._
_Le pays (qui est) le plus grand au monde._


----------



## Rhysgriff92

La plus grande maison que j'aie jamais vu ?
La maison la plus grande que j'aie jamais vu ?

Laquelle est mieux selon vous ?


----------



## Oddmania

Both are correct, but I think the latter is more common


----------



## k145

They are also correct with the bien and bon superlatives right? I don't see why but I'd like to be sure:

1. Quel est le meilleur restaurant de votre pays?
2. Quelle est la spécialité la meilleure de votre région?


----------



## Xenay

First is correct, but the second one sounds better if asked like that : "Quelle est la meilleure spécialité de votre région?"


----------



## S G

happypooya said:


> "Pour moi, *la plus belle fille du monde* ne vaut pas une virgule mise à sa place"
> "Pour moi, *la fille la plus belle du monde* ne vaut pas une virgule mise à sa place"


To me, the difference is whether you would say:

The most beautiful girl in the world is not worth (la plus belle fille, emphasizing the subject […])
or
The most beautiful girl in the world is the one not worth (la fille la plus belle, *the one that is the most beautiful*, emphasizing the topic […])

Saying: "le ... le plus ..." often calls for a "est celui qui, est celle qui + verbe" after it; while "le plus ..." can directly go with the verb

"Pour moi, la fille la plus belle du monde est celle qui ne vaut pas une virgule mise à sa place" - sounds too clunky and too specific


----------



## Maître Capello

Hello SG and welcome! 

I must say I disagree with you: to me, there is absolutely no distinction (except of style) between _la plus belle fille du monde_ and _la fille la plus belle du monde_.


----------



## ifmusicbethefoodoflove

With the above phrase, "le plus efficace moyen", I was told that this was wrong and that "le moyen le plus efficace" is correct.

This has made me very confused as to which construction of the superlative is right; "le (noun) le plus (adjective)" such as in the phrase "le livre le plus grand" or "le plus (adjective) (noun) such as in the phrase "le plus grand livre".

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonjour,

To me, both are correct. Though the latter is more common.


----------



## yuechu

Is there a reason why "la plus petite fille" is correct, but not "la plus nouvelle école"?

[…]
Merci d'avance !


----------



## Maître Capello

Actually, contrary to what several people wrote above, _la plus nouvelle école_ is not incorrect. It just sounds weird. By the way, _l'école la plus nouvelle_ doesn't sound much better. I'd rather say, _l'école la plus récente_.


----------



## yuechu

Thanks, Maître Capello!


----------



## k@t

Maître Capello said:


> _la plus nouvelle école_ is not incorrect.


À mon avis, ça dépend de quoi on parle.

Si on parle de *la / une* *nouvelle école*, on parle a priori d'un bâtiment, et il s'agit de la dernière en date, donc de la plus récente : celle qui a été construire, ouverte le plus récemment. Dès lors spécifier que c’est la plus récente est inutile, c’est sans doute ce qui fait paraitre – à juste titre à mon sens – la formulation au minimum étrange et au maximum incorrecte.

Si on parle de *l’ / une école nouvelle*, a priori on ne parle plus d’une école (bâtiment) qui vient d’être construite / ouverte, mais d’une école (pédagogie) *novatrice / innovante*. Dans ce cas le superlatif est possible et contrairement au cas précédent nullement redondant.

Si la forme postposée semble paraitre plus acceptable que la forme antéposée, c’est sans doute parce qu’elle est globalement la plus fréquente.
Si – pour ôter l’ambiguïté - on remplace _nouvelle_ par _innovante_, il me semble que ça ne pose plus de problème :

_L’école la plus innovante._

Et cette forme est sans doute plus fréquente que *La plus innovante école.*
(C’est ce que laisse apparaitre les recherches, avec école, avec université, mais surtout avec entreprise plus productives que les deux précédentes : une 40aine d’occurrences dans Google Livres avec la postposition et 0 avec l’antéposition.)


----------



## Maître Capello

k@t said:


> Si on parle de *la / une* *nouvelle école*, on parle a priori d'un bâtiment


… ou d'une institution ou encore d'un courant de pensée. Les trois sont possibles à mon sens.



> Dès lors spécifier que c’est la plus récente est inutile


Tout dépend du contexte. Cela peut se justifier dès le moment où il faut comparer plusieurs écoles. Exemple :

_L'école A a été construite en 1968, l'école B en 1979 et la C en 1985. *L'école la plus récente* est pourtant celle dont la toiture doit être entièrement refaite._​


> Si on parle de *l’ / une école nouvelle*, a priori on ne parle plus d’une école (bâtiment) qui vient d’être construite / ouverte, mais d’une école (pédagogie) *novatrice / innovante*.


D'accord pour dire qu'il s'agit dans ce cas d'une institution plutôt que d'un bâtiment, mais l'adjectif associé n'est pas nécessairement _novateur_ ou _innovant_ ; il peut aussi s'agir aussi de _récent, moderne_.


----------



## k@t

Maître Capello said:


> … ou d'une institution ou encore d'un courant de pensée. Les trois sont possibles à mon sens.


Oui je suis d’accord, bien qu’il faudrait que ce soit précisé auparavant, *la nouvelle* *école* tout seul ne pouvant pas signifier _courant de pensée_. Mais c’est un détail et quoi qu’il en soit,  ce n’est pas là l’essentiel. Ce qui compte, c’est que dans notre cas quand _nouveau_ est antéposé cet adjectif signifie tout à la fois qui vient d’être créé / acheté / publié (etc.) + qui est plus récent que les choses de la même espèce. Donc quand bien même il s’agirait non d’un bâtiment mais d’un courant de pensée, _la_ _nouvelle école_ garderait ce sens de *plus récent*.

_La nouvelle école = l’école la plus récente_. (Si la nouvelle chose est un exemplaire unique, inédit, le superlatif n’a aucun sens).
_La *plus* nouvelle école = l’école la *plus* plus récente _< pléonasme_._

De la même façon, on ne dirait pas de quelque chose qu’il est le plus meilleur, puisque ce _plus_ est déjà inclus dans _meilleur_.
Si on veut insister on ne dira pas _la plus meilleure école_, mais (par exemple) _la vraiment meilleure école_, et on ne dira pas _la plus nouvelle école_, mais (par exemple) la _toute nouvelle école_.



Maître Capello said:


> Tout dépend du contexte. Cela peut se justifier dès le moment où il faut comparer plusieurs écoles. Exemple :


Oui, je me suis mal exprimée, ce que je voulais dire, c’est ce que j’ai dit juste ci-dessus (_*plus *nouvelle_ =_ *plus plus* récente_, ce qui fait sonner bizarrement ce _plus nouvelle_), et d’ailleurs là vous ne dites pas *la plus nouvelle*, mais *la plus récente*.
*Récent* signifiant seulement que la chose date de peu, mais non obligatoirement que c’est la dernière en date, _le/la plus récent(e)_ est tout à fait recevable.

Cela étant, on trouve des occurrences de _le plus nouveau / la plus nouvelle_ dans ce sens de plus récent, mais dans des ouvrages du 18 et 19e siècle. Pourquoi ?*** Cependant, même à ces époques, _le-la plus récent(e)_ l'emporte nettement sur _le-la plus nouveau/elle_

***Je lis *ici*, ceci : 





> En parlant du XVIIe siècle, Ch. Nisard remarque: «On n'y dit guère meilleur, mieux, moins, pire, mais très-volontiers _*le plus meilleur*_ ou meyeur, plus mieux, plus moins, plus pire


 qui peut expliquer cela.




Maître Capello said:


> il peut aussi s'agir aussi de _récent, moderne_.


Certes, du moins pour _moderne _(pas pour_ récent ; _la pédagogie_ Montessori _est - toujours - une pédagogie nouvelle, mais elle n'est plus exactement récente : ce n'est pas une nouvelle pédagogie), j’aurais dû énumérer tous les synonymes candidats. 
L’idée était simplement de pointer que postposé et avec les sens que cette postposition suppose *nouveau* perd son sème « le plus » (_novateur, innovant, moderne, surprenant, audacieux, décoiffant, etc_ sont tous susceptibles d’être « plussés ») et que par conséquent il devient à nouveau possible de le « superlativer ».
Cela dit, vu le peu d'occurrences de le plus nouveau / la plus nouvelle, dans ces cas-là on doit manifestement tendre lourdement à substituer un synonyme à _nouveau_.


----------

